# guides around corpus



## sergeant69

if this is the wrong place to post this lemme know and i'll go there. wife and i live on the nueces river and do 99.9 of our fishing on it. we have tried to fish the bays but its obviously too complicated for us. we want to get a half (?) day charter in the CC/PORT A area when it cools off, maybe oct/nov? also that gives us some time to save up the $$. anything i should look for in a guide? we don't want a run n gun trip, just a few hours of fishing fun for reds and trout, i guess.
thanks


----------



## SolarScreenGuy

Great question. I'm not sure who runs 1/2 day trips down there but more like from the PA area. I believe there is a website called "fishing port Aransas" where you can find a lot of info. Good luck. Correction. Make that fishrockport.com
Good luck
www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## Cap'n.Brandon

I can put you in touch with some local guidesif you're interested.


----------



## sergeant69

i am . PM me please. thanks


----------



## lazuras_dc

Capt. Levi Price is the man for you. He will launch out of Port A. He does anything from soakin bait for a few hours to all day marathon wades.


----------



## sergeant69

contact infor?


----------



## loco4fishn

*Capt. Levi Price*



sergeant69 said:


> contact infor?


I don't know his contact info but I have googled his name and he came right up. Hope it helps. Also have heard he is one of the best.


----------



## sergeant69

will do that thanks.


----------



## WahooMaster08

Captain John Little is out of CC!!


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

Mike Singleterry. Fishes out of Clem's. Lifelong resident, Reel good feller.


----------



## awesum

JWS.HOOKEM said:


> Mike Singleterry. Fishes out of Clem's. Lifelong resident, Reel good feller.


Yep


----------

